

 Rate my (friends) idea - Simple Ipad Stand - keeran
http://www.simpleipadstand.com

======
keeran
My friend @kevmoss came up with the idea for the stand and is giving it away
via a CC licence and/or selling the final product via a cool 'makers' service
- ponoko.com. Pretty cool tech there!

Any tips / feedback from the HN community would be really appreciated, thanks!

